
We've made a new weather forecast system using iPhones. What do you think? - cryptoz
http://thesunshine.co/?newsystem
======
pedalpete
I was thinking of something similar recently. Does a crowd-sourced type
weather system make sense.

My initial reaction was yes, yesterday we had a rain storm in Sydney, but when
I got home to Bondi, it barely rained. I would have planned my day slightly
differently had I known that.

But that points to the problem with a crowd-sourced model. It can only be for
real-time. So, getting the weather where I'm going to be in 30 minutes, is
maybe fine, but how does that change in the next hour?

Those were my thoughts. Doesn't mean this won't work, just my experience.

